# night bowfishing in MN



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

What is the best way to go about getting night bowfishing legalized on all lakes and rivers in MN? And does anyone have the list of lakes that you can bowfish at night for this year.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

check out www.landoflakesbowfishing.com the list is on there. the best way to get all lakes legalized is

1) only night fish the lakes that are suspose to be and during the correct season

2) be courteous of houses on the lakes(dont have your lights going in there windows, have loud gennys, make alot of noise....etc)

3) dont bug the DNR about opening all the lakes

this is only a probationary season for even the lakes that are on "the list" so if the DNR receives alot of complaints on a certain lake the lake will be terminated from the list. as mn bowfisherman and women we need to make sure this season goes smoothly and not push are luck with the DNR the first year so no night time tournys would be another good thing. if this season does not go smoothly it will be hard to get a chance to bowfish at night in mn again.


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I checked it out and it was nice to see that there were a few lakes in Becker County since that is where we do our bowfishing. Now it just has to warm up so the carp can start spawning. Although with this late thaw it probably won't happen for a few more weeks at least.


----------

